# Friend need help for  Building a gaming rig for 100K



## imlokesh (Apr 8, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:I want a gaming pc.I like to play FPS games , the system should be able to run games like farcry 4 , Call of duty advanced warfare , GTA V etc. at highest graphic settings and will watch some movies .

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: My budget is 100K and can spend about 10K more.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 240GB SSD and 1 TB HDD

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:I want a 1080p LED monitor at least 23-24''.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:I want to buy everything except speakers and headphones.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:mid April 2015

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Will be done by an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I am from New Delhi.I will prefer buying locally but can also buy online. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Naah.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

Modified forum's 100k config



*Processor*Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3*20,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,400**Motherboard*ASUS H97-PRO GAMER*9,700**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 1x8 GB*4,500**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4 GB GDDR5*26,800**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8,500**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 620 W*5,600**Cabinet*NZXT Phantom 410*6,000**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 rpm*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Asus VK248H LED*14,700**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600**Mouse**0**Total**1,04,300*

Overclocking the processor won't help in gaming, hence recommending Xeon here.


----------



## imlokesh (Apr 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Modified forum's 100k config
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some games are CPU dependent.Don't I need overclock my CPU for those games ?
you  have recommended single  8 GB stick for RAM , Aren't 2 X 4 GB sticks better due to dual channel ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 8, 2015)

*Processor*
Intel Core i5 4690K
*17,475*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master 212x
*2,900*
*Motherboard*Asus Maximus VII Ranger*16,600*
*Memory*
Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4GB
*4,964*
*Graphics Card*
Zotac GTX 970 AMP Extreme
*32,400*
*SSD*Kingston SSDNOW VNOW 240GB*6,400**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 620 W*5,600**Cabinet*NZXT Phantom 410
*6,000**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 rpm*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000*
*Monitor*
Dell S2240L
*7,950*
*Keyboard*
Logitech K120
*501*
*Mouse*
Hyperion FURY 402
*1,786*
*Total**1,07,076*



Since you want to overclock,changed a few things.


----------



## imlokesh (Apr 8, 2015)

[MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] Thanks for replying 

Shouldn't I choose i5 4690K for CPU as it is about the same price ? I am not a fan of kingston for their after sales service , I am thinking about going for intel 530 SSD.
Is there any difference in performance for ASUS Strix GTX970 and ZOTAC GTX970 ?
Also , I am not planning to overclock right away, is the stock CPU cooler enough if I want to run the CPU at stock speeds ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 8, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] Thanks for replying
> 
> Shouldn't I choose i5 4690K for CPU as it is about the same price ? I am not a fan of kingston for their after sales service , I am thinking about going for intel 530 SSD.
> Is there any difference in performance for ASUS Strix GTX970 and ZOTAC GTX970 ?
> Also , I am not planning to overclock right away, is the stock CPU cooler enough if I want to run the CPU at stock speeds ?



made a few more changes 
also u can go with the stock..but its not very good.


----------



## imlokesh (Apr 8, 2015)

[MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION]

I need a bigger monitor than 22'' , How about Dell S2340L ?
also, is there any difference between Corsair vengeance and Kingston HyperX Fury ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 8, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION]
> 
> I need a bigger monitor than 22'' , How about Dell S2340L ?
> also, is there any difference between Corsair vengeance and Kingston HyperX Fury ?



both has the same resolution 
Also OC wise the kingston clocks better.


----------



## imlokesh (Apr 9, 2015)

If I add dell2340L ~ 11.5K and Intel 830 240GB SSD ~ 10K .I go way over budget but I don't want to compromise on hardware.Are there any parts where I can save some bucks without losing on performance.


----------



## asciif00 (Apr 9, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> @sumonpathak
> 
> I need a bigger monitor than 22'' , How about Dell S2340L ?
> also, is there any difference between Corsair vengeance and Kingston HyperX Fury ?





*Processor*Intel Core i5 4690K
*17,250*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master 212x
*2,800*
*Motherboard*MSI Z97 Guard-Pro
*8,999*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GBX1
*4,278*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 
*26,805*
*SSD*Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
*11,733*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 620 W
*5,900*
*Cabinet*NZXT Phantom 410
*6,000**Internal Storage*Seagate 1 TB
*3,531*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W
*964*
*Monitor*Dell E Series E2414H 24 Inches
*10,119*
*Keyboard*Logitech K120*501*
*Mouse*Hyperion FURY 402*1,786**Total**1,00,666*



OP - bigger monitor, better SSD with 10 years warranty. Don't over spend on Motherboard, it is not worth it. Also please go through this review. MSI Z97 Guard-Pro is a solid Board. (Review)
There is a performance difference of less than 5 Percent between Zotac 970 and Zotac 970 AMP editon. (Review). Check the difference between ASUS ,MSI and Zotac.
If you have a Yes bank credit card you can get a 10 percent discount on the SSD.


----------



## imlokesh (Apr 9, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> *Processor*Intel Core i5 4690K
> *17,250*
> *CPU Cooler*Cooler Master 212x
> *2,800*
> ...



Thanks for replying and info Mate!! 
I am also thinking the same about Motherboard.I don't need SLI support .
you have changed the Dell E Series E2414H 24 Inches monitor ,this is a TN Panel monitor , I am not sure about buying a TN panel .I am more interested in buying an IPS panel.
And how about getting a corsair 650 W power supply instead of seasonic one ? everyone is suggesting seasonic power supply .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

If you are considering corsair vs650 because of lower price, don't get it as it has less efficiency and is a basic model. You are better off with Antec VP650P or Corsair RM650 if Seasonic isn't preferred by you.


----------



## imlokesh (Apr 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you are considering corsair vs650 because of lower price, don't get it as it has less efficiency and is a basic model. You are better off with Antec VP650P or Corsair RM650 if Seasonic isn't preferred by you.



Ok ..will keep this in mind while buying stuff.
I want to buy a better keyboard than K120 ,but I have no idea to see how to differentiate between keyboards other than mechanical keyboards which are out of my budget. I want a backlit keyboard with palm-rest. can you please suggest any good one for about 3 K ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 9, 2015)

[MENTION=140678]iamlokesh[/MENTION] what exactly is your priority here?
getting a proper overclockable setup or getting a setup with big(size wise) display + shiny SSD? 
if its the first then i suggest you stick with the Ranger since the alternative is not at all recommended for overclocking anything above an pentium unlocked processor since the voltage regulation circuitry is not upto the mark.(The VRM controller and components are sub par as is the case with all lower end MSI boards)
Also regarding the Dell E2414H display; its a TN panel based display whereas the S2240L is an IPS panel based display which will offer a better color reproduction/accuracy and better viewing angles(check this video : *youtu.be/BG7XNwbUYEM , the left one is IPS) i really don't see any reason of choosing the E2414H over the S2240L just for an inch which will not even result into a bigger screen estate(resolution wise since both are 1080P monitors).
As regards to the SSD, the 850 Pro will not help in any way getting in real world workloads like normal PC stuff or gaming.(Saying this after testing the 840 Pro,Kingston HyperX 3K,Adata SP 920).
So i would suggest to put ur investments mainly on the main parts that is CPU+Motherboard+GPU+Memory+PSU .

As regards to the power supply stay away form the VS or any low end lineup.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Modified forum's 100k config
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+100 to this.


----------



## asciif00 (Apr 9, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> Thanks for replying and info Mate!!
> I am also thinking the same about Motherboard.I don't need SLI support .
> you have changed the Dell E Series E2414H 24 Inches monitor ,this is a TN Panel monitor , I am not sure about buying a TN panel .I am more interested in buying an IPS panel.
> And how about getting a corsair 650 W power supply instead of seasonic one ? everyone is suggesting seasonic power supply .



You can go for Antec VP650P - 4500 (Snapdeal)
or
Corsair CS650M - 6800 (Flipkart)


----------



## imlokesh (Apr 9, 2015)

[MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] Thanks for your reply mate.
I am getting what you are saying.I am sure about buying a i5 4690K ,MSI GTX 970 OC edition , 2 X 4GB RAM and a good PSU .
Only thing I am unsure is the Motherboard.I will do a bit more research for the motherboard.
About the monitor , I want to purchase IPS panel monitors instead of TN panel for the same reasons as You told.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 9, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] Thanks for your reply mate.
> I am getting what you are saying.I am sure about buying a i5 4690K ,MSI GTX 970 OC edition , 2 X 4GB RAM and a good PSU .
> Only thing I am unsure is the Motherboard.I will do a bit more research for the motherboard.
> About the monitor , I want to purchase IPS panel monitors instead of TN panel for the same reasons as You told.



if u want to OC, a good motherboard is a must.
Think of it as a chassis and engine of a car..unless its good u cannot race it.


----------



## imlokesh (Apr 9, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> if u want to OC, a good motherboard is a must.
> Think of it as a chassis and engine of a car..unless its good u cannot race it.



I am going to Nehru place on Saturday for buying the parts.Thank you all for suggestions


----------



## asciif00 (Apr 9, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> I am going to Nehru place on Saturday for buying the parts.Thank you all for suggestions



What's your final config? and once you are done with the buying of parts please give us the rates at which u got them


----------



## imlokesh (Apr 9, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> What's your final config? and once you are done with the buying of parts please give us the rates at which u got them



my config is i5 4690K ,MSI  GTX 970 OC edition , 2 X 4GB HyperX fury , 1 TB WD blue HDD , Dell  S2340L , Hyperion FURY 402 Mouse ,Logitech G510 keyboard And for other components , I will check there for availability and price.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 10, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> my config is i5 4690K ,MSI  GTX 970 OC edition , 2 X 4GB HyperX fury , 1 TB WD blue HDD , Dell  S2340L , Hyperion FURY 402 Mouse ,Logitech G510 keyboard And for other components , I will check there for availability and price.



What about the mobo as [MENTION=154592]sum[/MENTION]on suggested? Since you are buying the unlocked processor, you should spend on a good mobo to do some justice to it


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/189207-building-gaming-pc-2-lakh-budget.html

what was thid thread about??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 10, 2015)

i guess he builds often or just keeping update to date. or helping a friend build.


----------



## asciif00 (Apr 10, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> i guess he builds often or just keeping update to date. or helping a friend build.



lol speculation.


----------



## imlokesh (Apr 10, 2015)

That was my build for myself and Now , I am helping my cousin build his computer.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2015)

When you guys suggest these Xeon CPUs where do you guys think one could find it? I mean those are available on international eBay and Amazon US all right, but where here?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 11, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> When you guys suggest these Xeon CPUs where do you guys think one could find it? I mean those are available on international eBay and Amazon US all right, but where here?



*www.theitdepot.com/details-Intel+Xeon+E3-1246+V3+3.50+GHz+Processor_P22016.html

CostToCost at Nehru Place

*mdcomputers.in/processor/intel-processor-xeon-e3.html&filter=MANUFFUNAM=INTEL=65=MANUFACTURER (they have overpriced it)

Pretty sure also available in Lamington Road or other such market areas.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 11, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> When you guys suggest these Xeon CPUs where do you guys think one could find it? I mean those are available on international eBay and Amazon US all right, but where here?



*www.theitdepot.com/details-Intel+Xeon+E3-1246+V3+3.50+GHz+Processor_P22016.html


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 11, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> When you guys suggest these Xeon CPUs where do you guys think one could find it? I mean those are available on international eBay and Amazon US all right, but where here?



I bought mine in Kolkata itself.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *www.theitdepot.com/details-Intel+Xeon+E3-1246+V3+3.50+GHz+Processor_P22016.html


Thanks. Didn't know ITDepot had them.


bikramjitkar said:


> I bought mine in Kolkata itself.


Those are available here in shops like MD, Vedant etc.? Last time I asked they hung up the phone, that's pretty long time ago though.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 12, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks. Didn't know ITDepot had them.
> 
> Those are available here in shops like MD, Vedant etc.? Last time I asked they hung up the phone, that's pretty long time ago though.



I got mine from MD couple of years back. Had to wait for a couple of weeks for them to get it.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> I got mine from MD couple of years back. Had to wait for a couple of weeks for them to get it.



That's great to know. Maybe my next upgrade will be a Xeon if this is the case.


----------

